# The langers are making a hames of our language.



## ajapale (5 Feb 2007)

The langers are making a hames of our language...

The hiberno-english discussion  Is Hiberno-English dying? raised in the new noticeboard section can be continued here:





Brendan said:


> Is Hiberno-English, the English spoken by the Irish, dying?
> 
> Monday 22nd January
> j208, Newman Building , UCD
> ...





bankrupt said:


> If you can't make it to the lectures, check out Prof. Dolan's super web-site here: [broken link removed].  The archive is well worth a browse.





ClubMan said:


> _Terry Dolan _is always entertaining on _Moncrieff's _show on _Newstalk_.


----------



## pat127 (5 Feb 2007)

Hello! It's like, it's so being replaced by American-English, man.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2007)

ajapale said:


> The hiberno-english discussion  Is Hiberno-English dying? raised in the new noticeboard section can be continued here:


Job's Oxo _ajapale_!


----------



## Deirdra (5 Feb 2007)

Language is changing all the time, like it or not, and generally we don't like it, but it is always evolving and taking on new expressions etc.

As a matter of interest, does anyone identify with or is familiar with some of the words on the Hiberno-Englihs website above? I can't say that I was...


----------



## pat127 (5 Feb 2007)

Deirdra said:


> the Hiberno-Englihs


 
Spelling is going down the tubes too


----------



## PM1234 (5 Feb 2007)

Heard someone talking about it on the radio today and the defense was something along the lines of 'but everyone from ____  (Dublin placename) has an American accent'.  Low self confidence or keeping up with the Jones's? - the mystery deepens.


----------



## ninsaga (5 Feb 2007)

The new accents are certainly appearing - but not overnight as it happens... alot up it emminated from the yellow-wellie brigade in 'Crosser' - yu know if you are well enough off to have your boat parked up at the RCYC & fly off here& there to support the Munsteeur rugger


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2007)

pat127 said:


> Spelling is going down the tubes too


And punctuation.



PM1234 said:


> Low self confidence or keeping up with the Jones's?


Keeping up with what belonging to said family?


----------



## pat127 (6 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> And punctuation.


 
That brings my contribution to a full stop.


----------



## Purple (6 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Keeping up with what belonging to said family?


The punctuation police are out again.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Feb 2007)

Once and a while I notice that some topics get derailed over the same friggin thing - comments on grammer, spelling, punctuation ..... just get over it..... I can't spell & I actually don't really care.

ninsaga


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2007)

Purple said:


> The punctuation police are out again.





ninsaga said:


> Once and a while I notice that some topics get derailed over the same friggin thing - comments on grammer, spelling, punctuation ..... just get over it..... I can't spell & I actually don't really care.
> 
> ninsaga


The thread title is a clue as to why I made those comments.


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Feb 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Heard someone talking about it on the radio today and the defense was.



That's the American spelling of defence.


----------



## Johnny1 (6 Feb 2007)

Deirdra said:


> Language is changing all the time, like it or not, and generally we don't like it, but it is always evolving and taking on new expressions etc.
> 
> As a matter of interest, does anyone identify with or is familiar with some of the words on the Hiberno-Englihs website above? I can't say that I was...


 Good morrow to you! if you aren't familiar with these words then you must be an eighties baby I'll see you bye and bye.


----------



## Johnny1 (7 Feb 2007)

Deirdra said:


> Language is changing all the time, like it or not, and generally we don't like it, but it is always evolving and taking on new expressions etc....


 Yes but a lot of these so called expressions are picked from American tv and used with the annoying false accent a lot of people use today. There is one radio presenter that reads the news she puts on this false accent and stumbles over a lot of words because she never said them in false accent before. This accent did not evolve it came in with a bang.


----------



## liteweight (7 Feb 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> Yes but a lot of these so called expressions are picked from American tv and used with the annoying false accent a lot of people use today. There is one radio presenter that reads the news she puts on this false accent and stumbles over a lot of words because she never said them in false accent before. This accent did not evolve it came in with a bang.



Popular culture has always had an effect. Nowadays, with world wide media coverage freely available, it's inevitable that language changes. Years ago we were not exposed to so many different accents and so had nothing to imitate.


----------



## PM1234 (7 Feb 2007)

Thanks for correcting my speling and punktuation.


----------



## dontaskme (7 Feb 2007)

liteweight said:


> Popular culture has always had an effect. Nowadays, with world wide media coverage freely available, it's inevitable that language changes. Years ago we were not exposed to so many different accents and so had nothing to imitate.


 
Olivia O'Leary had a good piece on the radio about it a couple of years ago. You don't get as many broad vowels nowadays.

But people travel more nowadays, pre-1985 it would have been relatively unusual to commute more than ten miles to work.


----------



## Deirdra (7 Feb 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> Good morrow to you! if you aren't familiar with these words then you must be an eighties baby I'll see you bye and bye.



eighties? Maybe you like it more like 1880's if the words from
[broken link removed]
are contemporary for you??

Being keen on correct spelling, so sorry for the earlier typo!


----------



## Johnny1 (7 Feb 2007)

Deirdra said:


> eighties? Maybe you like it more like 1880's if the words from
> [broken link removed]
> are contemporary for you??!


 1880's These word's were used as recently as the late 1970's early eighties. Have you a stupid false accent?


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Feb 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> realy pisses me off.


 
Was it the langers who influenced you to use this language?


----------



## Johnny1 (7 Feb 2007)

sueellen said:


> Was it the langers who influenced you to use this language?


 As a matter of fact I did not write that heading I was replying to the original post about Hiberno-english and my post was moved with this heading so you tell me who wrote it seeing that you are the moderator.


----------



## Purple (8 Feb 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> 1880's These word's were used as recently as the late 1970's early eighties. Have you a stupid false accent?





Johnny1 said:


> As a matter of fact I did not write that heading I was replying to the original post about Hiberno-english and my post was moved with this heading so you tell me who wrote it seeing that you are the moderator.


Relax Johnny1, this is not something to get your knickers in a twist about.
I am not a child or the 80’s (or even close) and I don’t recognise many of the words and phrases on that site.
My mother is no spring chicken and is from Dublin and she does not recognise many of them either.


----------



## Deirdra (8 Feb 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> 1880's These word's were used as recently as the late 1970's early eighties. Have you a stupid false accent?



Sorry Johnny1, I don't have a stupid false accent.

Anyone else got any opinions on the language suggestions in the pending contributions section of the hiberno-english.com dictionary?


----------



## Vanilla (8 Feb 2007)

About 15 of those pending contributions would be familiar to me. I would still hear most of them on a regular basis. But then I live and work in Kerry- so different from those in Dublin or in more urban areas. Anyway I would think that different phrases there possibly originated and were therefore more commonly used in specific areas only.


----------



## z107 (8 Feb 2007)

I recognise about 2.

One notable glaring omission is the word 'scutter'.


----------



## Marion (8 Feb 2007)

It's in the main archive

[broken link removed]

I know and use a number of the words - gollop, throw some shapes, copy book.
Deirdre, I can't believe you never heard of a _copy book_. Or maybe it's only a word used in rural primary schools?

Marion


----------



## pat127 (8 Feb 2007)

Vanilla said:


> About 15 of those pending contributions would be familiar to me. I would still hear most of them on a regular basis. But then I live and work in Kerry- so different from those in Dublin or in more urban areas. Anyway I would think that different phrases there possibly originated and were therefore more commonly used in specific areas only.


 
At a family reunion in North Kerry last year I was particularly struck by the way the oldest 'native' there spoke, in terms of his phraseology and extensive use of Irish words and phrases. He was 87 and listening to him took me right back to the way my Father spoke and more so to the way English was spoken in Kerry when I went on holidays there as a child. It was almost a direct translation from Irish to English. It was a graphic demonstration of just how much the language has changed. 

The way we speak is always affected by changing social dynamics. If it weren't we'd still be using 'thee' and 'thou' or sound like characters in a Synge play.


----------



## ajapale (8 Feb 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> As a matter of fact I did not write that heading I was replying to the original post about Hiberno-english and my post was moved with this heading so you tell me who wrote it seeing that you are the moderator.



I started the thread and named it "The langers are making a hames of our language". 

Johnny1's post was made in the noticeboard section and was moved to this thread. Since J1's post pre dated mine it looked like J1 had started the thread leading to the confusion.

Incidently the title is not original I copied it from a headline in the Irish Independant!


----------



## Johnny1 (11 Feb 2007)

dontaskme said:


> But people travel more nowadays, pre-1985 it would have been relatively unusual to commute more than ten miles to work.


I used to travel 20 miles to work and I know of a lot of people that traveled longer distances to work. Why do people nowadays think that pre-1985 people had nothing? I know that there was a lot more unemployment but these people emigrated those with jobs were doing well even better than a lot of people today as they lived by their means and had no debt. As for traveling more and comming home with strange accents, how come the english and austrailians held on to their original accents even though they also watch television and travel?


----------



## z107 (11 Feb 2007)

> Why do people nowadays think that pre-1985 people had nothing?



Because they didn't have anything. Unless of course they were a TD or a Priest or something like that.

Pre-1985, there were no iPods, mobile phones, flat screen tellys and the only wine you could get was black tower or blue nun. There wasn't even an internet!


----------



## Johnny1 (11 Feb 2007)

You forgot to say that everybody was crawling around in the dirt looking for something to eat. So if you have an ipod, mobile phone, flat screen tv an an internet connection you have everthing. Did you ever hear of a walkman landline phone and television back then? Maybe you were one of the unluckly ones.


----------



## bskinti (13 Feb 2007)

Wat d hek r u's takn bout, U shud see d txs I get from my sister an law It taks me an age to even read them and as for the young ones they have created a whole new litercy language of dr own comprende,Vaboom.cool eh, I'm lost.
 As for pre 80s I had a girlfriend to sleep with,now its a granny also had a yamaha 200 electric start,imagine,and a 2000 cc mirafiori that was able to go the 150 miles down to galway in way less than 2 hours,takes 4 hrs now with better roads, and don't forget the CBs and the foot long hair.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2007)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Pre-1985...  There wasn't even an internet!


Are you sure you don't mean a _World Wide Web _which is not quite the same thing as an _Internet_?


----------



## Marie M (13 Feb 2007)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Because they didn't have anything. Unless of course they were a TD or a Priest or something like that.
> 
> Pre-1985, there were no iPods, mobile phones, flat screen tellys and the only wine you could get was black tower or blue nun. There wasn't even an internet!


----------



## pat127 (13 Feb 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> how come the english and austrailians held on to their original accents even though they also watch television and travel?


 
Hmmm. I'm not so sure. Can't speak for OZ but nobody in the UK except HM uses 'Received Pronunciation' anymore. It seems to have been replaced by 'Estuary English'. And what about teenage Londoners who say things like "I goes, you hang it up in your shower, innit? He goes, yeah".


----------



## ajapale (13 Feb 2007)

From [broken link removed]

Does anyone else have interesting examples of Hiberno English?


> The vocabulary of Hiberno-English to this day includes many words that are no longer in general use in British English.
> 
> The use of these distinctive words is declining, most noticeably in the face of influence from Global English over the past decade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marie M (13 Feb 2007)

Not exactly hiberno english, more like Dublin English.  Some of the words mentioned above are here.

(Actually some are a bit crude - sorry)


----------



## z107 (13 Feb 2007)

> Are you sure you don't mean a _World Wide Web _which is not quite the same thing as an _Internet_?



No, I meant 'generally available internet', ie something that the average Joe can connect to and don't have to pay eircon €€€ for phone calls.


----------

